# Ilford Printing Paper with same finish as Kentmere Luster?



## shimada (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm hoping someone here can help me, after a very long break from printing I have access to a darkroom again and I need to buy some black and white printing paper I used to use either Ilford Pearl or Satin and I really cannot recall which. I have an old pack of jessops Luster which I am told is the same as Kentmere luster and this has a very similer texture or finish to the Ilford paper I used to use.

Can anyone tell me if I should order Ilford Pearl or Satin to get the similer finish to luster paper by kentmere or jessops?


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 18, 2017)

I used to use Ilford Pearl all the time, I think it was similar to a luster finish but I don't know if it is similar to the other papers you mentioned.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 20, 2017)

Ilford Pearl would be my choice. Satin is in between luster and matte.


----------

